# Installation avec Video Projecteur



## cocaseb (31 Août 2011)

Bonjour, 

Voilà mon soucis;

J'ai un apple TV branché sur ma TV
Ma tv est branchée sur mon ampli

je sais exporter un flux audio/video sur mon apple TV depuis mon Mac

>:mouais: jusque là, rien d'anormal vous me direz.....

Je souhaiterai relier mon macbook à un video projecteur, et avoir comme sortie audio la sortie audio de mon apple tv....uniquement.....

Est-ce possible de voir l'apple tv comme une sortie audio de mon mac?:hein:

Merci pour vos réponses 


Coc@seb


----------



## Rem64 (31 Août 2011)

Je comprends pas bien ton problème mais tu trouveras peut être des infos ici:

http://forums.macg.co/apple-tv/mac-sur-ma-tele-784672.html


----------



## hallucinogen_1024 (1 Septembre 2011)

J'ai ma petite idée à la question mais avant tout: pourquoi ne pas relier l'Apple TV à ton vidéoprojecteur?
Dans ce cas, tu aurais le flux qui ferait: MAC > AppleTV > Ampli > Vidéo projecteur (à condition que l'ampli soit HDMI bien êntendu). Pas besoin de câble entre le MAC et le vidéoprojecteur du coup.

Maintenant si je comprends bien, la vidéo sera envoyée par câble au vidéoP? Pour le son tu peux tout simplement continuer comme tu fais maintenant. Pourquoi cela te gène si l'AppleTV reçoit le l'audio+vidéo?

OU alors du ne veux pas avoir la sortie du son par ton mac? Désolé mais tout ça n'est pas clair du tout...


----------

